# Please help me narrow down the choices!!



## wahfreak (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking to upgrade from a 46" Samsung DLP to an LCD soon. I went out today just browsing around and the amount of choices is overwhelming.

So far my HT includes an Onkyo 807, an 5.1 SVSound package (PB10), and a Panasonic BD85 in the mail. 

I'm looking for a ~46"-50" LCD TV. I would like to keep it under $1300 if possible. 

I'm not quite sure where the law of diminishing returns starts with LCDs.

Any "best in class" choices for me to choose from???


Thanks in advance


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Why LCD over plasma?


----------



## wahfreak (Apr 8, 2009)

Alan Brown said:


> Why LCD over plasma?


I'll ask you...why plasma over LCD?? I really don't know why one is better than the other. I guess I thought LCDs were cheaper.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Generally, plasmas have been less expensive than LCDs for the same size screen. I don't recommend LCD TVs to my clients, if superior picture quality and image fidelity are their primary objectives. LCDs have improved over recent years, but they still do not beat a well designed plasma when it comes to quality of image. There has, so far, been no perfect video display made. All TV types have certain strong points and weak points. It depends on how it will be used, and the viewing environment conditions, as to which type will provide the best solution. 

Popularity in the marketplace is no reliable indicator of quality. H. L. Mencken said many decades ago: "Nobody ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public." Most television consumers make buying decisions heavily influenced by marketing hyperbole and brand recognition. The Imaging Science Foundation, THX Ltd., among others, have been working for decades to educate the public regarding what really constitutes picture quality and how to achieve it from consumer equipment. 

My advice to you is to go with a plasma, especially if you can save enough for one of the THX certified models. Don't be swayed by amateur opinions about what to spend your money on. Get professional guidance, especially if they are ISF or THX trained, and evaluate the facts.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Alan, you forgot to mention one very important aspect that makes Plasma a poor choice. No matter what anybody says burn in is still a problem with Plasmas, if you play allot of games or use it for a monitor for a PC Plasma is not a good choice at all. I have several friends and other people I know that have plasmas from different manufacturers and all of them have has some burn in to various degrees. My Boss has one that has the TLC logo burnt in to the bottom right of his display and another one from using it to play games on a PS3.
Plasma burn in is less an issue than it used to be however it is still a problem.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

I forgot nothing. As I said, there is no perfect display. Each type has strong points and weak points. If *image fidelity* is the top priority, plasma is the winner. Certain things must be kept in mind when using any display for optimum performance. CRTs were our only option for decades and they suffered phosphor "burn" as well, if misused. It has been confirmed that even LCDs can suffer from image retention in certain circumstances. There is no shortage of anecdotal testimony from plasma owners who have not experienced permanent uneven phosphor aging in their panels. 

I made it clear why I recommend plasma over LCD, and consider it a very important aspect that makes LCD a poor choice. Most TV viewers aren't able to define image fidelity, let alone explain how to properly use their television. For all I know your friends and boss have the contrast turned up too high on their plasmas. Did I say everything that could be said about their potential differences? No, due to time and space. I specify and sell both technologies. It makes no difference to me what anyone buys, except that my reputation relies on how satisfied my customers are in the long run with their purchases.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Glare is also an issue with Plasmas. I love mine, but plan on spending some time and money on light control.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wahfreak,

I have the Samsung LN46A650 and love it. Ive had it since it came out in 08' and paied aroung $2500 and well worth every penny I spent on it. My dad has a Pioneer Plasma Elite that he paied around twice as much as mine and he tells me all the time how he wants to trad me TV because mine looks so good. Now you can get the TV I have for around 1500 so not to bad. Here is a quick review that I found on the TV I have to give you some options. http://www.squidoo.com/samsung-ln46a650-review


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Glare is also an issue with Plasmas. I love mine, but plan on spending some time and money on light control.


Every anti-glare screen treatment made will diminish image quality from the TV to some degree. Such coatings are used to minimize a common problem in many viewers' homes: interference from competing viewing environment conditions. Control of viewing environment conditions is one of those requirements seldom sufficiently covered in TV owner manuals. Instead, manufacturers try to minimize such interference by coating their screens. They essentially compromise picture quality in an attempt to solve a problem they have no control over. This is a desirable compromise for many TV users. Some plasma models offer anti-glare screens. 

These coatings, or treatments, primarily diffuse reflections, rather than eliminating them. Unfortunately such coatings also slightly diffuse the light that passes through them from the TV picture. Owners of TVs with clear glossy screens do not have to view their programs through a slight haze. Colors are richer, resolution is slightly sharper, intra-image contrast will be better, etc. They just have to deal with windows, lamps, white couches, etc., that can be reflected by a glossy screen. Here is a helpful document that explains the importance of viewing environment considerations and includes a graphic depiction of screen reflection types and characteristics from the National Institute for Standards and Technology (NIST): 'The Importance Of Viewing Environment Conditions In A Reference Display System.'


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

wahfreak said:


> .
> 
> I'm looking for a ~46"-50" LCD TV. I would like to keep it under $1300 if possible.
> Any "best in class" choices for me to choose from???


Do you have a dedicated space for HT????

Even if you don't, maybe you can upgrade to a screen and front projector instead of plasma or LCD :huh:

If you don't mind, Why upgrade from 46" to another 46" or 50"??? ...just to change technologie??? in my case, when I'm ready to upgrade I will go bigger than what I have (currently 67" DLP)
:bigsmile:


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Salvasol,
Yeah I know what you mean bout an upgrade. I went from a 46" JVC that was one of the first HDTV to the Samsung 46" 650 and it was a huge upgrade. But if I were to upgrade I would go bigger or a projector if I could as long as money would allow me to. It is a hard decision especially since there are so many choices out there and technology is always changing. But all I can say is do your home work and narrow down what you can afford and fits you best then ask questions on which one to get from there.


----------



## wahfreak (Apr 8, 2009)

bmurphy2121 said:


> Salvasol,
> Yeah I know what you mean bout an upgrade. I went from a 46" JVC that was one of the first HDTV to the Samsung 46" 650 and it was a huge upgrade. But if I were to upgrade I would go bigger or a projector if I could as long as money would allow me to. It is a hard decision especially since there are so many choices out there and technology is always changing. But all I can say is do your home work and narrow down what you can afford and fits you best then ask questions on which one to get from there.


Thanks for all your replies!!

The 1080i Sumsung I have right now is ok, it's just not the same as an LCD or plasma. I just changed bulb a few hundred hours ago and while it was an improvement, it's still soft, washed out and defintely lacks punch (as proven by a side by side comparison with an LCD at an X-Box weekend at a friend's house a while back).

The prices have come down quite a bit so i figured now would be a good time to buy. 

I have thought about a projection but I have a pretty small living room (15'X20'), viewing on the 15' dimension. It might be overkill for what I want/need, so I would like to stay under 50". Besides, my wife didn't really like the idea of the projection either. Just sayin'.....addle:

I heard for years that plasma suffered from burn in and I never heard that they actually fixed the issue with that so I assumed LCD was the only other choice. I don't know if it's a legit argument or not because depending on who you ask you get a different answer. I would be tempted by the THX sets but that might be a little of of my range. I'm supprised she actually said, "These look way better than ours. $1000? That's not too bad, what were you thinking about getting?" To keep us both happy I would like to stick close to that.


----------

